# Wisconsin DNR issues letter: Remove your 'concrete deer' or else!



## Melensdad

Wow there must be a special kind of stupid to confuse concrete deer yard ornaments with real deer.  

But then again, we are talking about government employees, I think they hold a near monopoly on being a special kind of stupid.

(If I had one) Instead of removing mine I would dress it up like Elmer Fudd.


----------



## tiredretired

Theres a ton of the target type deer ornaments around here in preparation for the sacred time of year.  Deer season, especially bow & arrow.  Better keep them out of Wisconsin, we wouldn't want those brainiacs to confuse deer with red targets on them for the real thing.  

If that is not enough, around these parts, deer tend to actually move around a bit in pursuit of food.  Rarely have they been found to stand still for months or years on end motionless.


----------



## redsqwrl

The funny is the amount of money the DNR paid for a deer study.

The deer herd is regionally/locally suffering here and there and we sarcastically poke fun at the experts as they pretend to be able to manage the resource......


----------



## MrLiberty

Holy crap on a cracker, and here I thought Michigan politicians were stupid..../..


----------



## Melensdad

redsqwrl said:


> The funny is the amount of money the DNR paid for a deer study.
> 
> The deer herd is regionally/locally suffering here and there and we sarcastically poke fun at the experts as they pretend to be able to manage the resource......



it is probably a lot funnier to those of us who did NOT pay the taxes that funded the study


----------



## undy

TiredRetired said:


> If that is not enough, around these parts, deer tend to actually move around a bit in pursuit of food.  Rarely have they been found to stand still for months or years on end motionless.



Our deer herd is renowned for it's patience.  This explains the local DNR's confusion.

I'm good as gold.  All my deer statues are made of cheese, and only the concrete ones are supposed to be removed.


----------



## Av8r3400

The Wisconsin DNR has made such a huge cluster f@ck of deer population counting and control in this state it isn't even funny any more.  

I seriously doubt that any of these lib-tarded, ecco-nazis can even count the toes on their feet.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Wow there must be a special kind of stupid to confuse concrete deer yard ornaments with real deer.
> 
> But then again, we are talking about government employees, I think they hold a near monopoly on being a special kind of stupid.
> 
> (If I had one) Instead of removing mine I would dress it up like Elmer Fudd.



At first I thought maybe this was a safety procedure because some  stew-putt hunters would shoot a Concrete deer.

But now I see that the DNR employs people who cannot tell the difference. Can we then assume none of them are ever allowed to hunt?


----------



## squerly

Isn't there a competency test of something that should be passed before allowing people to work in certain government offices?


----------



## bczoom

Do they ever get out of the Chevy Suburban to count deer or do they just drive around suburbia and count what they find in people's yards?


----------



## undy

bczoom said:


> Do they ever get out of the Chevy Suburban to count deer or do they just drive around suburbia and count what they find in people's yards?



It's rumored that they hire myopic people from Nepal to look over NSA surveillance photos and try to count deer.  They've never seen a live deer before this in their life, but they're doing the best they can!!


----------



## Melensdad

How does one go about becoming a licensed concrete deer breeder?  I'd love to have a herd of them, but of course, mine would all want to be included in the Wisconsin census so they can vote.


----------



## MrLiberty

bczoom said:


> Do they ever get out of the Chevy Suburban to count deer or do they just drive around suburbia and count what they find in people's yards?


 

yMichigan the DNR was asked how they get the numbers for the deer herd and they explained that during hunting season they have people on overpasses counting the dead deer tied to the back of pickups and on cars and that they also put high school kids in the field to count the deer moving.  There were several other methods employed as well, but I could get over the people on overpasses......


----------



## Cidertom

Appears deer can't tell the difference either.
http://www.twincities.com/ci_13753481


----------



## Track Addict

And I thought only Massachusetts government could do be ridiculous.  We have a new law that says if you turn on your wipers you must turn on your headlights.

Watch for sun showers!


----------



## Melensdad

Track Addict said:


> And I thought only Massachusetts government could do be ridiculous.  We have a new law that says if you turn on your wipers you must turn on your headlights.
> 
> Watch for sun showers!



So if you just want to wash the bugs off your windows and press/pull/activate the "wiper fluid" you have to turn on your headlights first?


----------



## MrLiberty

Track Addict said:


> And I thought only Massachusetts government could do be ridiculous. We have a new law that says if you turn on your wipers you must turn on your headlights.
> 
> Watch for sun showers!


 

*WHY?  *


----------



## Av8r3400

Haven't you ever driven on the road at the start of a rain or in the fog and these mental arthritics won't turn their lights on (especially in their pale colored car)?

Connecting headlights and windshield wipers would be a smart move, IMO.

For this reason, I am also a fan of DRLs.


----------



## squerly

Av8r3400 said:


> Haven't you ever driven on the road at the  start of a rain or in the fog and these mental arthritics won't turn  their lights on (especially in their pale colored car)?


Yes I  have, and making yet another law will not change that.  PLEASE, NO MORE  LAWS!


Av8r3400 said:


> Connecting headlights and windshield wipers would be a smart move, IMO.
> 
> For this reason, I am also a fan of DRLs.


Agreed!


----------



## Doc

Track Addict said:


> And I thought only Massachusetts government could do be ridiculous.  We have a new law that says if you turn on your wipers you must turn on your headlights.
> 
> Watch for sun showers!


Massachusetts is not alone in that law.   Not sure when Ohio enacted this law but they did.  

I am also a fan of DRL and realize there are plenty of times lights are needed when it is raining.   But not every rain requires lights.   Did we really need another law on the books?  I suppose that is what State legislatures do.  We put them in office they have to make laws.


----------



## bczoom

I do wonder if the plane that took this picture is concerned that it's going to run into that car.  Just sayin.


----------

